# Doe won't let down milk



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

One of my does won't let her milk down for me. At least I think that is what is going on. She still has kids on her but I put her on the stand twice a day and milk her and check her udder. Sometimes it will be hard and I try to milk but can't get anything. Later though she will let the babies nurse and I will feel her udder and it is soft. Am I right in assuming she is holding back on me or could this indicate a problem?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Michelle, I have a doe that does this also, in the future if you want her milk,,, pull kids at birth, she will most likely always do this... keep trying tho... or separate the kids some night for the whole night, milk her in the morning and then let her have her kids... 
Barb


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

They can do that for sure. When I was out of town, had a doe get a piece of wire stuck in her foot. I had to come home to remove it. While home I noticed that Toggy's twins weren't keeping up with her production increase so I milked a quart out of her and told the help to start milking her because of it. Every time she would milk she didn't get anything LOL. I was surprised. Got home and she gave me a quart again LOL So she wouldn't give any milk to the help.

I would say if you keep bringing her in twice a day and getting what you can she will slowly get over it and start letting you have milk.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

All right, thanks, y'all. I really wanted to double-check and make sure this was OK. Next year, I am taking her babies right off, so maybe she'll be better then. This year I left all the babies on their dams because of health problems (mine). For now, I'll keep milking her twice a day.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I had one holding out on me last year at first. Putting her kid on my lap very near the teat and milking got her over it. Once I'd start milking, I'd just let the kid wiggle off and play around. Worked like a charm.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

When Acapella had her twins on her, she hardly ever needed to be milked because they kept her pretty much empty. When I started separating the kids at night she would milk well but still held some back...Once the kids were gone for good, it took her a couple weeks before she would milk out all the way. It's normal for them to hold milk back....and aggravating to! LOL I weaned Leah's wether a week or so ago and she's still hold back milk but she's getting better.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, it sounds like a lot of does do this. It won't be long though and the babies will be moved and I will be able to work with her better.


----------

